# Making websites in Photoshop



## rema (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey everyone this may sound crazy, but does anyone do this or know muck about it someone was telling me this is what the do the do all the deisgns and look of the site in Photoshop then slice it up using the slice tool then import it into dreamweaver. I had a go yesterday did really know what I was doing but designed a few pages imported them into image ready created some simple rollover then saved as Html open in dreamweaver figured out how to centre and add background colour. Then resaved and the site seemed to function rollovers and links worked. I don’t really know much about dreamweaver or even the slice function was just making it up as I went along. 

So if anyone uses this method and can share some information or knows any useful websites or tutorials that would be greats this seems like a good method for a beginner like me.

Yours rema


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I did one that way years ago but cant remember as I gave it up. Im sure a google search of creating website with Photoshop will come up with tons of info if no one here knows.
Good luck


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I did it recently with my wifes artsite, but used Golive for the layout.


----------



## pauseisabove (Dec 19, 2006)

The only problem with doing it in Photoshop is that your site will be done in alot of images which means slow load time, not to mention when you need to make changes it is a pain to edit in PS and then convert to HTML and then FTP the site. However it will work if you do not have alot of slices and alot of larger image files. I can help to a degree if needed.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Yup, perfectly possibly.

I'd actually recommend doing mock-ups in photopshop for a website anyway.


----------



## pauseisabove (Dec 19, 2006)

I agree for mockup, but not for the real site for multiple reasons.

1. It can only be used for informational purposes as there is not encoding in the backed end other than links from images
2. Pictures are not indexed by search engines, only html and tags work
3. Slow load time
4. A real pain if you make alot of changes

There are more but I think you get the point. I would do it simply to create a basic idea of the site and then when you are ready develop it in some type of html editor (Dreamweaver or GoLive) If you have any questions I would be happy to help you (free of charge)

Matt


----------



## kenfuji (Sep 15, 2006)

pauseisabove said:


> The only problem with doing it in Photoshop is that your site will be done in alot of images which means slow load time, not to mention when you need to make changes it is a pain to edit in PS and then convert to HTML and then FTP the site.


that is not true
the reason slices is used for people with slow crappy internet connection. it is easier to load 10 small images compared to one large image. if you need to change the image or header, all that info is saved in you PSD file and just make the neccessary changes and reload in Imageready and save as html and/or image and re-ftp the info onto the webserver.

when i build a site i always think about the possible consumer that still uses a 333mhz computer with 56k dial up and 800x600 screen resolution on windows 98 LOL.
scary but true there are still some fortune 500 companies out there that use outdated computers and OS's that are potential customers/visiters


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

check this site out
ELATED.com
might find some info here


----------



## pauseisabove (Dec 19, 2006)

how are you overcoming being able to add search engine words. Though you may have several images the total amount k is still the same. So what does it matter whether it is 100 images at 150 k or 1 image at 150K? Besides I was talking abou building a site in straight html where text is text and images are images.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I build a template in photoshop. Placing my images, text and all. Slice it up. Bring it into my HTML layout program and replace the plain text sections in the HTML layout program. It's a mix of both.


----------



## global epidemik (Dec 2, 2006)

I've worked for a web design firm for the past 3 years and ALL of our websites are designed in photoshop then imported to fireworks (I find it easier to slice with than imageready). Your file size is not an issue unless you just leave the enitre site as images. Slicing is basicly used to build an "exact" table for your site, you would then go in and replace everything with html. Not to say that your site can't have images but, say you have an image thats just a solid color, remove the image and turn the table cell background the same color as the image...its doing those kinda things that will lower your file size. And as far as adding search engine keywords, code and things like that, it's no different then a regular site. We put shopping carts and all sorts of stuff in the sites we slice...

In my experience its near impossible to make a proffesional looking website without using this technique. It can be done but usually the site will...well, suck 

if you have any questions im sure I can answer them, just let me know


----------



## riVOLTA (Apr 16, 2006)

Just a note

I am almost positive search engines read image ALT tags. ALT TEXT will offer whatever your image says but in a text (and robot readable) format.

I do all my sites with photoshop/dreamweaver. All the images are for the design aspects of the site (graffix) and then I use regular text for the content. Speed isn't really an issue as long as you optimize when you export images. 

HOLLA


----------



## pauseisabove (Dec 19, 2006)

True, true I was mostly referring to the sites simply made by images versus html. Images can be indexed from alt or alt text but in my personal opinion it doesnt make much sense to do that. But again thats my opinion and alot of people tell me my opinion is worthless  good luck!!


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

I agree with Matt. Image slicing is a quick and dirty way to build a website, and often viewed negatively as "the easy way".


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

incognito said:


> I've worked for a web design firm for the past 3 years and ALL of our websites are designed in photoshop then imported to fireworks (I find it easier to slice with than imageready). Your file size is not an issue unless you just leave the enitre site as images. Slicing is basicly used to build an "exact" table for your site, you would then go in and replace everything with html. Not to say that your site can't have images but, say you have an image thats just a solid color, remove the image and turn the table cell background the same color as the image...its doing those kinda things that will lower your file size. And as far as adding search engine keywords, code and things like that, it's no different then a regular site. We put shopping carts and all sorts of stuff in the sites we slice...
> 
> In my experience its near impossible to make a proffesional looking website without using this technique. It can be done but usually the site will...well, suck
> 
> if you have any questions im sure I can answer them, just let me know


 


What is slicing in PS? How do I do it? Maybe I can find something on the net, step by step instructions. I am looking into purchasing a book for PS website building or tshirt printing.


----------



## pauseisabove (Dec 19, 2006)

Slicing in a simple way of explaining it............converts images into HTML, it is a feature or should I say a tool to specify a specific location of where commands (links, etc). There is plenty of information available or tutorials on the web. However I just went to a bookstore and bought a book to self teach myself.


----------



## SantaA (Jan 3, 2007)

I usually start by laying out content areas. One area for navigation anthoer one for banners, one for the items and so on. After I played around with all these options and I'm satisfied with the usability and flexibility I start to do the real design.


----------



## riVOLTA (Apr 16, 2006)

Vtec44 said:


> I agree with Matt. Image slicing is a quick and dirty way to build a website, and often viewed negatively as "the easy way".


I think it depends. I use both PS slices and then hand coded/Dreamweaver coded pages, 

My sites are all a combination of images, html, css and databases. Sure if you make a page, slice it up and then export it with an html page that is the easy way, but most people who seriously design sites start in some sort of graphical program and then begin to mix the images with html.

Holler


----------

